# Kommunikationsbibliothek für Allen-Bradley?



## marcengbarth (22 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

kennt zufällig jemand eine Kommunikationsbibliothek, wie LibNoDave, für Allen-Bradley-Steuerungen?

Danke!


----------



## pvbrowser (23 Januar 2009)

Es gibt das Projekt TuxEip.
Das scheint aber momentan nicht mehr online zu sein.
Wir haben es aber bereits in unseren http://pvbrowser.org integriert.

Man findet TuxEip in
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/tar/pvbaddon.tar.gz
Verzeichnis: pvbaddon/foreign/tuxeip/


----------



## marcengbarth (20 Mai 2009)

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere? Evtl. sowas wie AGLink, also kommerziell meine ich.

Es scheint generell mit einer 1756-ENBT nicht so einfach zu sein, ein paar Daten auszutauschen.


----------



## JesperMP (20 Mai 2009)

Komerzielle gibts es mehrere, z.B.:
http://www.ingeardrivers.com/dot_net_software/dotnet_software.htm
http://www.automatedsolutions.com/products/dotnet/ascomm/

Open source gibt es auch mehrere DF1 Projekte.


----------



## marcengbarth (21 Mai 2009)

Die beiden habe ich schon gesehen.

Hast du vielleicht einen Link zu ein paar Open Source Projekten, ich habe da nämlich nichts gefunden.


----------



## JesperMP (21 Mai 2009)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/libpccc/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/abdf1/


----------



## marcengbarth (21 Mai 2009)

Danke, die kannte ich aber schon. Nur leider sind die für serielle Kommunikation. Zur Not könnte man da was machen.

Ich bräuchte was für eine Control Logix mit Ethernet.


----------



## JesperMP (21 Mai 2009)

Der schon erwähnte TuxEip ist der einzigste das Ich kenne.

Aber ein Entwicklerlizenz von Ingear oder AS ist mmn. gar nicht teuer.
Du hast ja selbst gefragt nach etwas wie Deltalogic Aglink, and dieser ist ja weit teuerer.


----------

